

Why Arrington blogs about porn - steve19
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/techcrunch-upskirt-arrington-blogs-about-porn

======
TomOfTTB
I'm not disputing his advice which will probably work but I have to say SEO
people seem shadier and shadier to me. SEO started out as a way to make your
existing content turn up for people who were searching for it but now it's
turned into "blog about this because people search a lot for it" and that
seems wrong to me.

I guess it's the same instinct that's eaten every other industry (see TV and
marketing execs) it's just sad to see the web going down that road.

~~~
patio11
_that seems wrong to me_

Wait, what?

I spend significant effort and money on content creation. Decisions as to what
content to produce next are often driven by user suggestions or analytics data
-- i.e. "Oh, it looks like a lot of people are searching for baby shower bingo
cards, I guess I should write some baby shower bingo cards, because then more
people will find my site and this will make me money."

So people get the content they want and I get money... tell me where we're
going wrong here, again? Would it be somehow cleaner if, rather than using
evidence as to what my customers enjoy, I just put my finger to the wind and
guessed? I did that for a while -- I'm not a terrible guesser but why should I
watch 80% of my content budget produce pages that are grossly less effective
than my average?

~~~
tomjen
I don't mind what you do - nor do I think the parent does - but techchrunch is
not a porn site, and it is not a blog about porn, when they write about porn
it annoys those who come there to read tech news.

~~~
prodigal_erik
The porn industry has a lot of early adopters. How they're using a technology
is a good leading indicator of how everyone else is going to use it.

------
jgrahamc
I have the same situation on my blog. I get consistent hits from people
looking for porn because I've mentioned porn a couple of times. I've been
sorely tempted to serve special ads just for them...

~~~
Jem
Likewise, although in my case it's often unintentional!

I wrote a satirical post on the elderly called "Old People Suck" and spent 3
years trying to get rid of regular searchers looking for porn containing,
well... use your imagination.

------
chanux
Why we worry about Arrington?

~~~
erlanger
Predictable, content-insensitive comment. Plenty of people have a problem with
Zed Shaw, or Joel Spolsky, or Jeff Atwood, or Michael Arrington, or
___________, but it's really tedious to hear the same whining with every story
that comes across this site.

~~~
mdg
i actually plan on writing my own SO clone this weekend with my own compiler
that i plan on releasing under the GPL so its funny you mention that

